# Siblings vs Singles



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

SOooo I kind of sort of not really got into it softly with a person on another forum about dogs and how many you have and if that allows you to have a close relationship with them.

I have 3, she has one. I'll paraphrase to make it easy. She pretty much equates multiple dogs with humans having siblings and therefore you can't possibly have a close relationship with each and every one. 

Now I feel totally opposite. I feel bad for only dogs. IMO it is a lonely existence. I only feel that way because I grew up with many siblings and although there were a lot of us (4 or 5) and we were all very different, we still got the individual attention we needed. I see a single dog life as lonely because one of my best friends is an only child and her relationship with her mom is spooky. She is EXACTLY like her mom, she has no social skills (we call her "street stupid", lovingly of course :smile and she is just an odd creature over all. 

She feels that having one dog allows her to have an extra special relationship with her one dog. Personally I take slight offense to this because I have 3 dogs and although they are all very different, I am very close to each one. I am peanut butter and Sprocket is Jelly, Gunner is chips and I'm dip, Mikey is a blanket and I'm a pillow. I feel that I am very close with my dogs, I know each of them rediculously well. I can predict them like I can see the future. We could not be a tighter bunch. What one lacks, the other makes up for. I love having multiple dogs because its always funny, they can play with each other or play alone or with me. Its not always just the owner and dog. I feel like that would be so boring and monotonous. 

I like to think that I have a favorite but honestly, I don't! I can't be without any of them. 



So my question to everyone is...Do you feel that having a single dog allows you to have a closer relationship or do you feel that you can have that close relationship with multiple dogs?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

We have seven. I'm done promising we won't have more, because well... you know. 

I love them all, they all get time, attention, affection, live in my house, sleep in my bed, and live a very good life. I will say that I am not equally close with all seven of mine. However, between hubby and myself, it really balances out. Annie is my heart dog, I can hardly function without her, so her aside, I love my BOYS equally. Mousse, Braxton, Griff... I feel that I am equally drawn to and bonded with them. I don't think any of them get "jipped" or cheated out of anything for living in a multiple dog home. That said, my husband would be the first to tell you, he's more attached to "his GIRLS" and they are very very attached to him and he adores them. So while I might not have quite the bond with the ladies in our house (annie the exception) I don't feel for a second that anyone is not having their needs met and surpassed. 

I feel better having a multiple dog house. They get along great (sometimes heat cycles screw with that, but such is life) have a ton of fun together, and there's never a dull moment. We don't have bored, destructive dogs and I feel that what WE have works for US and OUR dogs. I feel bad for only dogs that don't have truly dedicated owners, because I don't feel the average, working pet owner can provide enough playtime or mental stimulation, but at the same time I've had the pleasure of getting to know some superb people both through forums like this and in my line of work who have very balanced only dogs, and if that what works for them, their house, and their dogs then more power to them! I personally think 2 dogs are easier than 1, provided they get along and enjoy eachother.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

While I desperately want another dog and I know when I have house I will have a multiple dog home. That being said I know that some dogs benefit from living with the same species, while I think Avery will enjoy it when it finally does happen currently he doesn't know the difference and so therefore I don't think he is missing out on anything. I also believe that with multiple dogs, you can have different relationships with each of your dogs without neglecting any of them. 

Some dogs need more one on one time while others don't. My parents dog Tess is very independent. When my parents are away, she feels the need to be very close to me and cuddle and what not but when they are home she prefers to be by herself. We could all be in the living room and many times you'll find her in the spare room or in the garage (she's a weirdo). But that doesn't mean anyone loves her any less. I guess what I'm saying is that there is no right or wrong way to own a dog or multiple dogs, I believe that you can have a close relationship with any dog regardless of how many dogs you have but that relationship will be different depending on the individual dog.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I cannot imagine having an only dog. I grew up with having only dogs, three different, single boxers, until we added Abbie as a sibling for our current boxer (that lives with my mom and step dad), Cooper. 

Granted, because of life events, and everyone moving around, Cooper & Abbie were only living together for like 5 months before I moved away, and Abbie came with me because she was very much MY dog. I got Murphy as a sibling for Abbie because I felt it would be best for her, and it sure is. I can't imagine Abbie being a single dog, and Murph and Abbie have such a cute relationship. They have never had an issue with one another, and are definitely bonded to one another. Murph is protective of Abbie, and Abbie looks to Murph for reassurance in situations. 

That being said, I'm a single person, and I feel that my dogs both have a great relationship with me. Abbie and I have a very deep relationship and Murph is my little buddy that goes everywhere with me and sleeps in bed with me. I don't think either one is jipped, and I love them both so much, but I also take comfort in knowing that they love EACH OTHER very much.


----------



## sealander (Oct 14, 2012)

It all depends. Do you think you can handle it?? 

If so, get two so your dog won't ever get lonely


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't know, I only have Dobby at the moment, but my stepdaughter's JRT lives with us as well. Oscar, the JRT, is an outside only dog, while Dobby is an inside dog (obviously spends a fair bit of time outside with me, but he is an inside dog). I don't do much with Oscar, other than feeding him when Bec is at her mum's house, and he and Dobby do play/wrestle when Dobby is outside, but Dobby is MY only dog. I guess ours is kind of a different situation. I do sometimes worry when I get a second dog that Dobby might feel like he's not getting as much attention, but I really think he will love having a friend - one that can keep up with him! Poor Oscar can't! I will still keep up training with Dobby and doing agility and whatnot, so I don't think it will be a problem, and he loves any and every dog that he meets.

I only have one sister, and we never got along very well growing up. Don't know if that has anything to do with it or not.

I also have alays had a MINIMUM of two dogs at a time. When I moved to Australia, it was the first time in my life I didn't have a dog, until I got Dobby last year. I will definitely have at least a second dog, hopefully next year, but that will probably be it for awhile - Graham loves dogs, and loves my Dobby boy, but Dobby is the first dog he's ever allowed to live in the house, and I think two will be a max for him haha. Two will probably be enough for me too, depending if I get this job I interview for tomorrow or not.

Sorry, that's kind of rambling, but you get the idea!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Dogs can actually get overly attached to each other, to the point where they become dependant of the other. I've heard stories of ppl with 2 dogs years apart in age and yet one dies right after the other. I've also heard of dogs going into a bit of a depression when their companion dog passes. I think that its definitely something to consider when having multiple dogs. It's very important that each dog is ok on it's own. Though if you have lots of dogs (like 5+), your dogs will most likely always have another dog companion lol..


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

sealander said:


> It all depends. Do you think you can handle it??
> 
> If so, get two so your dog won't ever get lonely


I'm asking for personal opinions and experiences  

I have 3 dogs and I am very close with each one.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> Dogs can actually get overly attached to each other, to the point where they become dependant of the other. I've heard stories of ppl with 2 dogs years apart in age and yet one dies right after the other. I've also heard of dogs going into a bit of a depression when their companion dog passes. I think that its definitely something to consider when having multiple dogs. It's very important that each dog is ok on it's own. Though if you have lots of dogs (like 5+), your dogs will most likely always have another dog companion lol..


Thankfully all of mine are pretty self serving and don't mind trumping each other. If one gets to go and the others don't, sucks for the other guys! LOL Then the other 2 have each other.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

We love all our four, and they all do get the same amount of attention. But I do have to say, my heart dog is Copper.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I think dogs need to live with others personally. They're pack animals. We only have Duke right now and he just seems lonely and down sometimes. And no matter how much we play with him it will never equal another Boxer.

I think you could easily love more than one animals in your pack or home. I've seen llots of people who have a multiple dog household and all the dogs seemed loved and cared for equally. Althoguh, someties there is that heartdog.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

We have three and they all get along amazingly!! Josie and Tess are my "close" dogs, while Bishop is clearly my boyfriend's heart dog. It's no problem spending more time with one iggy than the other, because they are always TOGETHER on my lap. ;-) I know they appreciate having one another because they are snuggled together all the time. It's only been three months and they are incredibly bonded, but also love and adore me. I used to have just one dog (Bishop) and I know he was happier when I got Tessie.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I have 2 dogs and they get along really well. I got Buster when Lola was a little over 6 months old which probably contributed to them getting along so well. They play together but also do their own things. They are totally different with Lola being a typical "always in motion" JRT and Buster being more of a snuggly couch potato. When we first got Buster, Lola was far and away my favorite. I have since bonded with Buster too and I love them both almost the same now. I have 2 dogs for me but I am glad that they like each other.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Right now ive got 3, and while Sadie can tolorate otehr dogs, i think she would be better off as an only dog.
i used to belive that its best to have several dogs to keep eachother company, but after Sadie, i now cannoth elp but belive some dogs just do better as an only dog.

im very close to all 3 however, everyone gets the same amount of attention, even the "baby" Chimera doesnt get extra attention, i teach everyone that you cannot shove your way in while im petting someone else unless i say its okay, if they wait patiently then i will pet them as well when im done with the first, then the third ect.

i really dislike seperating them, if i take one dog somewhere iw ant to be able to take everyone else because i want everyone to have good experiences all the time, but i DO do seperate training sessions for everyone, ill also do seperate play time for everyone as well as play time together because i want everyone to know that I am allowed to play tug with just ONE dog and the others cannot "butt in" and try to play with me while im playing with one.

the whole reason i wanted another dog was due to Cesar, he NEEDS somthing to do 24/7 hes not hte type to sit down and chill out for more then 20-30 minutes, and if im busy and he NEEDS somthing to keep him occupied.

like seriously, this summer with jsut him it was like get up,put him on the treadmill for 2 hours, feed him, do some obedience with him, play with him, go for a 2 hour walk, play some more, try to sit down and he would just pace, and pace and stare at you then pace, then try to get into your lap, then pace, dig at the door, pace more, stare at you, dig your leg, pace, so i lay with him more, do more obedience, but ehs done with that, he doesnt want to its boreing, hand him his kong filled, have it empty in 3 minutes, fill again, empty, fill again, empty, pace, dig, dig, pace, pace, stare, throw his ball 3rd time hes bored of it, pace, dig,pace,pace,stare, climb in lap, put back on treadmill, gets off taes a 5 minutes nap then paces and paces and apces again till its time for bed.

NOW, with Chimera to play and wrestle with, he does just that, plays and wrestles, its great! its fantastic1 i love it!


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I think it depends on the dog. Some dogs don't like living with other dogs and some dogs seem to have a more enriched life because of it. I think Tucker would enjoy living with another dog, he likes playing with dogs and continually tries playing with the cats to no avail. Sometimes I feel like he's missing out not living with another dog. 

But my first cat, Neko, for example was much happier as an only animal, and I think there are dogs like that as well. He finds his siblings overwhelming. If I'm playing with Neko and Willie jumps in to play Neko will walk away and not play again. If I'm patting Neko and Tucker comes over Neko will leave. Neko used to be more playful and demonstrative with his affection but once we got Willie he became more reserved with us, like he felt nervous displaying affection in Willie's presence. He almost seemed to enter a depression, being less affectionate, never seeking us out. He started coming out of it about two years after we got Willie, we had old Neko back. After we got Tucker Neko didn't get as bad but Tucker won't allow Neko to play, Tucker becomes aroused by Neko's playing and chases him, so it's a bummer for him. But Neko doesn't get anywhere near the amount of attention that he got when he was the only animal (actually he lived with our other dog Max but Max was old and slept most of the time, Neko LOVED Max) because he doesn't compete well with them, if they come over to interact while I'm paying attention to Neko, Neko leaves and refuses to come back.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I have three dogs and I do think it would be nicer to have only one, as far as giving attention, training, relationship. I think all of my dogs would prefer to be only dogs as well, they tolerate it each other but that's mostly management on my part. The girls really don't interact, the younger two play and wrestle but it can get out of hand as much as it is fun play. Bonding I guess depends on the dog, we love all the dogs but Jersey is independent, Nero is my b/fs baby and Ripley is my heart brat dog. In that way 3 dogs has worked out for us.


----------



## starturtle (Jul 12, 2012)

First off I am an only child and I am not socially inept. My house was the place where everyone hung out and there were always kids around. Other than not truly understanding the bonds siblings have I feel like I missed out on nothing being an only child. That being said dogs are different than humans in respect to sibling bonding.

I own 3 dogs and am currently fostering 2. I grew up in a multiple dog household, so as an adult when I got my first dog it didn't take long for #2. I wanted him to have a playmate and someone to keep him company while I was working all day. I make sure to spend time with all the dogs including fosters. Sometimes I feel guilty because I will pay a little more attention to my fosters, but in reality my dogs don't care that they saw me a little less that day or week. Trying to balance work, a social life and quality time with my dogs tends to be challenging. That is why I really enjoy having multiple dogs. They are never alone. There is always someone to snuggle or play with.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I have a close relationship with all six of mine.

What I see "only" dogs miss out on is CANINE companionship. My dogs all LOVE each other. They snuggle, play, disagree, communicate, support and understand each other in a way they can't with people. THAT makes it worth having more than one dog.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> I have a close relationship with all six of mine.
> 
> What I see "only" dogs miss out on is CANINE companionship. My dogs all LOVE each other. They snuggle, play, disagree, communicate, support and understand each other in a way they can't with people. THAT makes it worth having more than one dog.


Agreed! Murph and Abbie are my first pair of dogs, and I've been spoiled. I hope I always have dogs who get along this well. I feel like Murph and Ab really love each other though. They have never have a fight but they do communicate really well and respect each others "no this is mine" signals. But they snuggle all the time, and Murph tries to protect Abbie (should be the other way around due to size lol but don't tell Murph that).


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Very much agreed Natalie. 

There is nothing quite like watching Gunner bring out the puppy in Mikey or Sprocket bring out the little dog in Gunner. I love watching the interact and enjoy each others company. Its something you can't get with one dog.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Mine ran and played for at least an hour last night and clearly had a blast. I just can't play with them in the same way they play with each other. They get to be dogs with each other and that has to be beneficial.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

kathylcsw said:


> Mine ran and played for at least an hour last night and clearly had a blast. I just can't play with them in the same way they play with each other. They get to be dogs with each other and that has to be beneficial.


I wish Murph would play with Abbie. She tries, gotta give her credit, and he will rarely, but SOMETIMES, give in and wrestle with her.

But he loves her enough to allow her to drag him across the floor and tug on his little drumstick legs lol.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I think it does depend on the dog. My last dog, (Black lab), was a real mellow guy who was pretty neutral when it came to other dogs. His bond with me was the most important thing....and as long as I had a ball for him to retrieve, things were golden. I socialized him a lot, and he was friendly enough with other dogs, but just wasn't that interested in being with them/playing with them.

Mateo, however, is different. He is such a social guy! When we go to the park he just lights up when he sees some of his dog friends; they will play/interact, or just walk /run together-- and his -dog to- dog communication is very good. Even meeting new dogs for the first time (assuming they are not aggressive, of course) he will want to interact and possibly play with them right there on the sidewalk. He loves the company of other dogs in a way that my Lab did not. 

My Lab I do not believe would benefit from having another dog around. Mateo...yes, I believe he would. Unfortunately, my circumstances and lack of space at the moment makes this a non-issue. If and when I ever am able to live in a bigger space, I would love to bring another dog (or three) into my life. 

Meanwhile, Mateo gets his social "fix" with his friends every day outside our home...


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I think it just depends. I do believe some dogs very much want and prefer to be an only dog.

Jackson is an only dog currently, but it hopefully won't be that way forever. However I don't feel he is missing out on anything per say. He lives a GREAT life... he gets to go pretty much everywhere with me, we do agility and training together, he gets plenty of exercise, he gets lots of exposure to other dogs (we have weekly meet ups at the dog park, as well as staying at my dads place a few times a week with his dogs, friends/families dogs, etc). 

I actually get lazier with him whenever we have another dog here or we stay at my dads house because if they are keeping each other entertained, then I'll skip the training session for the night etc.

We have an *extremely* close bond between the two of us. I think he will always be my #1 and there will never be another Jackson, but I don't think adding a second will affect that relationship. I think and hope that when I add a second dog, it will be just as special, but in another way.


----------



## splitnightsky (Jun 20, 2011)

Scorch is definitely my heart dog, but I believe that he needs other dogs around him. 
I am definitely a fan of owning more than one dog, though as someone mentioned earlier,
you have to be careful that they aren't _too_ dependent on each other. 
my parents' two dogs are so dependent on each other that they will howl if you take one in the bathroom alone to give it a bath.
and they refuse to get along with other dogs - even ganging up on them and attacking them in a corner (Scorch).

so, I'm definitely a fan of owning more than one dog. 
I have my husband for human comfort and Scorch for my canine comfort, and I think he deserves the same in canine comfort.
now just the wait until summer to get our newest member so Scorch will have a sister...


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Jacksons Mom said:


> I think it just depends. I do believe some dogs very much want and prefer to be an only dog.
> 
> Jackson is an only dog currently, but it hopefully won't be that way forever. However I don't feel he is missing out on anything per say. He lives a GREAT life... he gets to go pretty much everywhere with me, we do agility and training together, he gets plenty of exercise, he gets lots of exposure to other dogs (we have weekly meet ups at the dog park, as well as staying at my dads place a few times a week with his dogs, friends/families dogs, etc).
> 
> ...



This is what I am talking about. The person I refer to in the OP believes that you can only get an *extremely* close relationship with a dog if its your only dog. I completely disagree because I feel that I have an *extremely* close relationship with each and every dog I have.

Do you believe that the *extremely* close relationship is exclusively found with single dogs?


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I feel like maybe you might have to put in some extra effort to get an extra close relationship if you have multiple dogs, depending on all of their personalities. It might be easier to let them entertain each other than to make sure you are super involved in their fun time. I also think if you have a less demanding dog in the pack, that isn't as demonstrative about giving affection, isn't pushy or in your face about it at all, that you might not end up giving that dog as much attention. The dog isn't right there asking for it, and other dogs are, so you don't seek out that one dog to give affection to, you are busy giving it to the other(s) who are asking for it. Whereas if you just have that one dog, you're going to invite him over and notice him because he's the only one you have to give affection to (or receive affection from), so you won't let him slip under the radar, he's the only one you have to fill YOUR needs. but that can be easily remedied if you put in the effort.


----------

